# "Buster" Montpelier bottling works Pat.1922



## bigbore1934 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello, I am new to this site and bottle collecting.Here is my "Buster" bottle from my Montpelier Indiana collection,It was given to me for my birthday this year.As you can see it needs cleaned,and I hope to learn how to do that here!I also collect oil bottles and automotive additive bottles.Looks like I need to take some more pics so I can learn more about them.Thanks for having me!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














" />
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







" />


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice bottle, do you know any background on the company?


----------



## bigbore1934 (Nov 12, 2015)

yes.It was a local soda company that made pop in a small building in the back yard of (I assume ) the owner!Any thing I have found has been dated in the 20's and 30's.Another name was Refreshu which I believe was common soda in many towns in this area,I have found Refreshu marked with other small towns names.Thanks for asking!


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 12, 2015)

nice bottle . It was common with small town bottler's to have there operation in a garage in the back yard . wan I lived in Sidney Oh , the Sidney bottling works hade been a small setup but put out a lot of soda and a few different styles of bottles  up into the 1960s.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 12, 2015)

I can't see the whole bottle but it reminds me of the "Smile" soda.


----------

